# is anyone on here happy with their love life??



## jug

everyone on sex and relationships for the most part seems jaded and cynical... give me some positivity please??


----------



## Deleted member 22054

I have an amazing open relationship with my right hand. She gets me off whenever i feel the need and never gets jealous if i get my left hand to get me off. Also she never gets jealous of me dating other women. I dont think we would ever break up


----------



## Deleted member 22054

Occasionally my right hand might finger a girl but thats completely fine. We are in a open relationship and we are both 100% happy


----------



## Deleted member 14481

Sex and relationships are overrated.


----------



## roughdraft

i have had some proper times with sexual and romantic partners and i look forward to meeting someone i can take it even further with...will that happen anytime soon? it always seems to spring up out of nowhere 'when least expected' as it's said

at the same time it's been a fairly long while since and i don't care if it doesn't happen for another year, five years, or ever again, only that it's Quality


----------



## Deleted member 8978

You want something "positive"? Let me put it to you this way. I never got involved in having a relationship, period. I never had a girlfriend ever since I was born, and I am already 35 and a half now. I continue to pursue business and education long enough where I never slowed down or settled for a relationship. That to me is the only reason I remain single. I learned real fast that it is better for me to chase my own dreams instead of chasing women - or nothing else let the women try to chase me.


----------



## jug

thanks for the input, not the best post but curiosity is a strong desire.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Oooh, positivity on this subject is tricky. I mean I've seen some really cute couples in their 80's and 90's n shit, been married like seventy somethin years they're just all hella adorable together still. I guess it's possible to find that one person who truly gets you. Just seems about as likely as finding a unicorn though. I think if that's what you want, then you should look for it. Doesn't matter how negative everyone else is, go find your unicorn.

In my experiences, I believe I'm happier being single. Here's my story about love and shit.

Her and I met through a college radio station, we were 15 years old. It was always so dead at night, like her and I were the only listeners. We were the only listeners calling in and making requests at least. I heard her name enough times, I liked her taste in music. I called the DJ and asked him to pass my number to her when she called in again. He got on the air after the song playing had ended and asked her to call into the station.

She called me some time later, as it turned out we'd met at a punk show several months prior so that was kind of serendipitous to find her so randomly again. She asked me to describe myself and exactly where I was at the concert and she just so happened to be the friend of the strange girl who asked to touch my hair.

We talked more but she wasn't really feelin me. I liked who she was as a person so we became best friends and we were good at being friends. Eight years later, I'm at the Sierra Nevada World Music Festival for three days. Someone left 18 voicemails on my pager, I rushed to a payphone thinking someone had died. I never saw so many alerts in a day.

The voicemails were from her, she found herself missing me, wishing I'd return to town but felt confused and didn't understand why she had these feelings all of a sudden. I returned home quickly, she was pregnant within a month. We had our daughter in April of 99, she was pregnant so soon after that, my son was then born in March of 00. They're ten months and some days apart, Irish twins they call that.

Our relationship wasn't always easy, taking a job with the railroad out of town didn't help. We had a couple breaks, we tried to repair it. After 14 years being married, we had a series of conversations in the backyard away from the kids. No fighting, just lots of tears and hugs. We decided we were always better at being friends, so we agreed to revert back to that.

We've been divorced about five years now, we're best friends. I helped her move into her boyfriend's house last year, it all feels very functional and right. She's a stellar human being, she's the mother of our children(an amazing mother at that), and she's my bestie. We still say "I love you" and we still give each other hugs.

I have some regrets, I made some mistakes for sure but all in all I wouldn't change the way things are today if I could go back. I think relationships are extremely hard to navigate through. It's always really easy at first but the challenges will arise. I think you just enjoy the time with that person while times are good with that person.

I don't think it's natural for us to be monogamous forever. It doesn't feel natural once you're all locked into it by marriage. I think marriage is a fucking terrible idea for anyone. Why do I have to pay the county money to express exactly how much I love someone? How does an expensive ring have anything to do with love? Why do I gotta pay the county money again and go through all kinds of court bullshit if I want to part ways with that person?

Fuck all that. If I get married again it's gonna be some hippie shit. Proclaim your love for a person with the family present, this is my wife/this is my husband blah blah.. But that'll be it. Just a simple understanding between two people and if the families care to witness, then come witness. No legal sleaze, just understanding. 

As far as sex positivity, it can be pretty fuckin awesome! My FWB moved to Crescent City earlier in the year and I'm pretty sure she packed the sex into one of the moving boxes because I haven't seen it in a minute.


----------



## Deleted member 14481

quad8 said:


> I learned real fast that it is better for me to chase my own dreams instead of chasing women - or nothing else let the women try to chase me.



That's good advice for everyone. Chase dreams and goals; not people! Or, better yet, let people come to you, without the idea of "chasing". Because, another word for that can be "stalking" and it's deserved to need to be mindful of the level of consent we're agreeing to with our words. And, even if it isn't to that degree, I feel like the right person won't have to chase anyone. Anything but "yes" means "no".


----------



## marmar

No-one s happy here! With anything! 
You may find some inspiration here on how to not fuck up a relationship, or learn on bad examples of travelling couples, that last about 2 weeks on average
I love myself as a fuckup I am so don't fuck with me! Lmao


----------



## QU1DAM

I think the jaded and dampened mood may be related to, long term relationships require a certain amount of stability and regularity to sustain... and traveling isn’t usually the most stable or regular long term situation...


----------



## Fuzzypeach

I am married and poly. We have been together for 20 years and were always poly. I also have a wonderful lover who treats me like I am the only woman in the world. He makes me very happy.


----------



## BradKajukenbo

I don't do relationships. I'm more into the Hit It, Quit It, Next. If I know her name then I know too much.


----------



## marmar

MFB said:


> Beautiful 21 yo eating post coital left over pasta snacks nekkid in my trailer = Yes, I'm good w the love life. Keep it simple, kiddos.
> View attachment 52604


 A 21 y.o. girl in a 38 yo trailer . Ew. like one of those rainbow gathering type of situations with creepy old dude preying on young chicks? I hope she at least consented for her naked pic to be published on stp?


----------



## MFB

marmar said:


> A 21 y.o. girl in a 38 yo trailer . Ew. like one of those rainbow gathering type of situations with creepy old dude preying on young chicks? I hope she at least consented for her naked pic to be published on stp?



Ive always avoided rainbow gatherings, so I cant comment there. But to assume that every age gap relationship is the older being a predator seems a very negative thought process. Maybe try to surround yourself w nicer, less creepy people?

For us, it was the exact opposite as I was in the midst of a year long bout of self imposed celibacy, and she aggressively pursued me. 😍

Don't be so quick to judge what works for others. Younger women being attracted to older men is a tale as old as time. A lot of guys in thier young 20s are dicks. I most certainly was. I have much more understanding, patience, and more capacity to foster a healthy relationship than I ever did in my early 20s. In short, we're happy. It works.

In regards to consent, I assure you she harbors no shame or embarrassment over a beautiful picture capturing our lovely day to day being shared. Girl got more scandalous stuff on her insta and reddit. 😉


----------



## marmar

"In regards to consent, I assure you she harbors no shame or embarrassment over a beautiful picture capturing our lovely day to day being shared. Girl got more scandalous stuff on her insta and reddit. 😉"
That mean you didn't even ask brah.
Shitty, to say the least


----------



## MFB

Again w the assumptions?

She was actually sitting right next to me when I posted it, as she is right now. (she preferred the 'from behind shot' i took, but i though that too risque).
But
If you wanna be offended for her, by all means go for it!


----------



## marmar

MFB said:


> Again w the assumptions?
> 
> She was actually sitting right next to me when I posted it, as she is right now. (she preferred the 'from behind shot' i took, but i though that too risque).
> But
> If you wanna be offended for her, by all means go for it!


The only way I'd believe this crap is if the model of your pic came here and said what you saying herself. Otherwise, I don't buy crap that you're saying after ur first post


----------



## MFB

marmar said:


> The only way I'd believe this crap is if the model of your pic came here and said what you saying herself. Otherwise, I don't buy crap that you're saying after ur first post



Right, I'll get her right on the verification process. 🤦
My goodness you are a very cynical person!
I understand I dont know ya, but I am willing to go out on a limb and say whatever feminist leanings you adhere to shade most of your thoughts and opinions. 
People can be happy outside your ideologies. Its okay. 😉

Senior DeLust; I saw my post was censored! Im not understanding how a cute pic of a gal eating pasta w a side of side boob is offensive. I thought the pic quite artsy. If I have to guess; was the gratuitous display of pasta offensive to the celiac community?

Not here to argue, the goal was to add some love and levity to what i thought was a lot of grim responses to the OP's question. 
Outta this thread for good. 😘


----------



## roughdraft

so...i had sex today and it was great..


----------



## Deleted member 125

@MFB I deleted yer post with a picture of a naked person in it because it didn't seem to have a purpose in the thread. I'm really glad you have a partner, but maybe stp isn't the place to show off their nude body, especially since as far as anyone can tell it's a candid picture that they have no knowledge of being posted on this website for people to oogle over. I'm quite sure nobody, myself included gives two shits about seeing a naked person, but it's kinda a strange humble brag to post a pic outta the blue like that. I'm terribly sorry you feel so strongly about it being deleted but if you could not post naked pictures anymore that would be great.


----------



## Deleted member 125

@Juan Derlust the original poster was also warned about having what appears to be them taking a shit as a avatar pic, might explain why they havnt posted in over a year on stp.


----------



## MFB

Good call, Juan. 
Her idea. She BAE. 😉


----------



## MFB

It is interesting how accepting as a whole people are toward a ton of sexual proclivities but age gap stuff is still taboo to a lot of otherwise openminded ppl. In my experience. I suppose they cant get past the idea of the young girl being taken advantage of by the older man.

There's certainly the kink aspect, and thats fun for both of us to explore, but I reckon it's fairly vanilla all things considered.
In the end, homegirl and I shoot the shit and make each other laugh, go pretty places. Companionship is one of the best things in life.


----------



## MFB

I live in a trailer down by the river, homie!
I've always considered my lifestyle a major factor that I do date younger. 
If i meet a woman my age and tell her I squat a trailer on Bear Creek, Ill be gone for four months this winter, and be totally broke when I get home. She like 'nahhhhh'


----------



## marmar

Your original post that's apparently now being deleted sounded creepy as hell because you made a point to brag about in the fact that your gf was 21. While ur profile states ur 38. Dude, no one can check her id here but four years younger chick and you'd be in some serious legal truble, draging the whole platform down with yourself. The shit with older men objectivizing young girls is old as the human history, some of them were always after young boys as well, doesn't matter the sex and gender, more the power dynamic. Showing off her "postcoital 21 year old naked body" is something you really don't need to write miles of defensive and explanatory posts after, what you wanted to show was shown and clear as a day. 
Now, If she is into daddies great, she lets you post her naked pics with a creepy caption whatever, hope shes in a good point of her life and will always remember it as fun times rather then regret about it later. Either way, whatever ur relationship is it's ur ugly business but um glad the post was deleted


----------



## roughdraft

so since 21 - 4 = 17.......


----------



## MFB

The acceptable age you can date is half your age plus 7.


----------



## Coywolf

What in the actual fuck is going on with this thread? I was like, offended, then started enjoying it, then got all bleh, then started rating peoples posts....

....then I remembered I was on stage singing karaoke in a bar. People started staring. Then I was kinda embarassed.....


----------



## WyldLyfe

Saw the pic MFB posted, before.

Im a younger guy and currently in a relationships wid a woman in her late 30's almost 40's, so it can go the other way around too.. yea sometimes people give odd looks here an there, its like there wondering.. I'v kinda always liked making love to women who are older then me, and the idea of it. If they are the right person.

Another thing is, women who are a bit older, normally don't want kids.. or they have had them and don't want anymore.. it would suck to make some woman pregnant by mistake then she wants to have a child and the guy has no say, then he has to pay for that kid for like 18 years and stuff, it happens, and women my age have got that hormonal thing going on where they really want to be a mother right? iv talked to them about it, like is that a real thing? you guys get the urge to be mothers really hard? an they are like yea its a thing, iv seen it too. Fellas better be careful wid that. Another thing is older women imo are sometimes... not always.. more chill and theres less drama, sometimes they have there shit together in life too.

Marmar, I don't think you need to defend the girl MFB is with. By that picture where shes holding up a paper she seems ok with it, unless MFB is pointing a gun at her..


----------



## Deleted member 24782

MFB said:


> Right, I'll get her right on the verification process. 🤦
> My goodness you are a very cynical person!
> I understand I dont know ya, but I am willing to go out on a limb and say whatever feminist leanings you adhere to shade most of your thoughts and opinions.
> People can be happy outside your ideologies. Its okay. 😉
> 
> Senior DeLust; I saw my post was censored! Im not understanding how a cute pic of a gal eating pasta w a side of side boob is offensive. I thought the pic quite artsy. If I have to guess; was the gratuitous display of pasta offensive to the celiac community?
> 
> Not here to argue, the goal was to add some love and levity to what i thought was a lot of grim responses to the OP's question.
> Outta this thread for good. 😘




This is a great thread. Maybe I just miss my wife cuz I'm on the road for a
couple more weeks but your girl is hot, totally my type, and no tattoos! Good for you, you guys are having fun, she's a got a nice body thats worth showing off and she obviously doesn't mind.

Some topics on STP seem difficult to explore deeply because there's plenty of folks on here that are heavily driven and guarded by there ideologies. Their "guns are drawn, and fully loaded" so to speak. They are ready to attack whoevers thoughts, ideas, or actions do not jive with theirs. But often times, ones ideologies mask their true feelings and inner most thoughts and desires, sexually, politically, or otherwise. Humans are horny, but a lot of us are afraid to admit what really makes us feel that way. SEX is still taboo.

Anyways, overall I'm pretty impressed with the diversity of thought/personalities and people's ability to "get along" here on STP.

I've been toying with the idea of starting a conversation on here about porn. Just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Im happy with my love life (sex) though it has had its challenges. Been married for 5 years so far, and hopefully "forever".

Was never really into girls, until my early 20's. Had some long term gf's, fooled around on the road (with men too), tried the poly thing... Im a typical horny guy, but have always been kind of prudish, never had a one night stand. Sex for me has only been good once we get used our bodies. Sex is super emotional for me and I need to know somebody before jumping in. I think that's why my married sex has felt so much better than relationships in the past. Not too mention, my wife's super hot. (I'd post pics but we saw how that turned out haha.) My wife's perspective of course would be diferrent as she has a couple physical limitations with her body which can make sex tough but that's a different issue.

Had sex in a lake the other day, that was awesome and the first time I "did it" underwater.

We are 100% monogamous but spend ALOT of time with the opposite sex, so that's cool. She spends a lot of time with other men, either through her job, or dancing, I can dance and we do, I'm just not that great. I think we have NO jealousy in our marriage which is awesome. Both of us have a lot of personal independence and trust which makes our marriage way more exciting and fun. She's actually working at Burning Man right now, I'm on the road. 

I never thought I'd be in a relationship like this, it's awesome and for that I'm grateful. We met in West Oakland, literally just walking down the street. She lived a block away. Of course we have our fights, we're both stubborn as fuck sometimes and it shows. On several occasions she has got a little crazy and hits me, but oddly enough it just turns me on.....

Anyways thanks for reading.


----------



## MFB

'moral indignation is jealousy w a halo'
That one always made me chuckle. 

Mark Twain does a hilarious job skewering humanity's relationship w sexuality in Letters From Earth. A very short must read.

BroD; I like when girls hit me too. 😉


----------



## roughdraft

roughdraft said:


> so since 21 - 4 = 17.......





MFB said:


> The acceptable age you can date is half your age plus 7.



unless you're 18-20 ::meh:: then you're obviously a criminal monster who deserves to be put behind bars (in the USA anyway)


----------



## blank

What a weird thread. I think the thing when someone sees a much younger woman with an older man is either they're jealous, they suspect some sketchy business is going on, or the girl is a poor mentally deranged bunnyrabbit being led astray by a manipulative and perverted father figure. It was a bad look but still pretty funny to read tho it's just you're all weird and neither side really came off too great lol. 

And I am super happy with my love life. I had a long term relationship when I was a kid and then got super bored of it and never dated anyone ever again. Once you have a conversation about a sandwich it's time to call it quits, boring shits.


----------



## MFB

blank said:


> What a weird thread. I think the thing when someone sees a much younger woman with an older man is either they're jealous, they suspect some sketchy business is going on, or the girl is a poor mentally deranged bunnyrabbit being led astray by a manipulative and perverted father figure. It was a bad look but still pretty funny to read tho it's just you're all weird and neither side really came off too great lol.
> 
> And I am super happy with my love life. I had a long term relationship when I was a kid and then got super bored of it and never dated anyone ever again. Once you have a conversation about a sandwich it's time to call it quits, boring shits.




Youre wierd!
And. 
Nah dood. When you can talk sammiches... Thats when ya know its real. 😉


----------



## MFB

Also. Totally off subject;
When did 'super' become ubiquitious and replace the now anachronistic 'very' or 'really' as the go to adverb?
Everyone's super something.

Anyhow. Super annoying.


----------



## Fuzzypeach

WyldLyfe said:


> Saw the pic MFB posted, before.
> 
> Im a younger guy and currently in a relationships wid a woman in her late 30's almost 40's, so it can go the other way around too.. yea sometimes people give odd looks here an there, its like there wondering.. I'v kinda always liked making love to women who are older then me, and the idea of it. If they are the right person.
> 
> Another thing is, women who are a bit older, normally don't want kids.. or they have had them and don't want anymore.. it would suck to make some woman pregnant by mistake then she wants to have a child and the guy has no say, then he has to pay for that kid for like 18 years and stuff, it happens, and women my age have got that hormonal thing going on where they really want to be a mother right? iv talked to them about it, like is that a real thing? you guys get the urge to be mothers really hard? an they are like yea its a thing, iv seen it too. Fellas better be careful wid that. Another thing is older women imo are sometimes... not always.. more chill and theres less drama, sometimes they have there shit together in life too.
> 
> Marmar, I don't think you need to defend the girl MFB is with. By that picture where shes holding up a paper she seems ok with it, unless MFB is pointing a gun at her..


My boyfriend is younger than me. I never thought I'd be a cougar but here I am. He says the same thing you do about older women. Us older women appreciate you because guys our age require a toolbox full of contraptions and at least pills. (Sorry guys. Medical science is still working on that.)


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> what kind of sandwich are we talking about?



The Imperator of Innuendo!

Um. Including but not limited to
MANwiches.
Double Vaggie Burger
Triple Dog Deluxe
SushiSammis
Tripler DICKER club.


----------



## MFB

Food can certainly be an aphrodisiac. 
Has anyone ever had Cream of Sum Yung Gai?


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> I'm gonna make a leap & say if someone's spending a lot of time in this thread and they got a Top Poster of the Month logo next to their avatar, there's probably not a lot going on with their love life



Which is a shame, bc I bet he/she is an attentive lover w a tickly m'stache that gives killer foot rubs. 🤷


----------



## Jackthereaper

Finally ended a 9 month drought friday night and again yesterday. Shes supposedly a lesbian, but jumped my bones when i took her home after post hockey drinks (ive been driving her since her girl left for tiawan). Her girlfriend Is currently overseas and they have an open relationship. Felt good to have some intimacy.


----------



## MFB

Jackthereaper said:


> Finally ended a 9 month drought friday night and again yesterday. Shes supposedly a lesbian, but jumped my bones when i took her home after post hockey drinks (ive been driving her since her girl left for tiawan). Her girlfriend Is currently overseas and they have an open relationship. Felt good to have some intimacy.



I once did a year of celibacy. On purpose!
After the first few months it wasnt so hard. It was nice to not have such a big chunk of my life focused on sex and relationships. I was very productive.
But word to intimacy; I missed the cuddles more than the penetration.

Did said lesbian know her way around a wang?

On the topic on lesbians bonin' doods; I have a gay friend that was complaining about the trendiness of sexual fluidity, as she would meet a girl who claimed to be gay only to find out the she really wasn't. 

Senior DL; your new avatar is offensive to me. Bedbugs or not.


----------



## Jackthereaper

MFB said:


> I once did a year of celibacy. On purpose!
> After the first few months it wasnt so hard. It was nice to not have such a big chunk of my life focused on sex and relationships. I was very productive.
> But word to intimacy; I missed the cuddles more than the penetration.
> 
> Did said lesbian know her way around a wang?
> 
> On the topic on lesbians bonin' doods; I have a gay friend that was complaining about the trendiness of sexual fluidity, as she would meet a girl who claimed to be gay only to find out the she really wasn't.
> 
> Senior DL; your new avatar is offensive to me. Bedbugs or not.



Yea, she has been with guys in the past. I have no idea how long she has exclusively dated women. We cuddled a lot, and had more conversation than im used to post coitus, but it was nice. Ive been lonely, clearly she has too.

I think these days a lot of people just bone whoever they are into / is convenient, is this friend only looking for “gold star” lesbians? Ive heard from my gay friends that the gold stars are mostly either fake or so elitist they cant stand them.


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> @MFB - as long as it isn't _*super*_ offensive


Zing! Fuck you crack me up!
How did your date go? Gumjobs and bedbugs?

Jack, I had to google 'gold star lesbian'.
I dunno if thats the case. We don't hang too much. She told me the last 3 girls she dated ended up w 'pretty white boys' 🤷


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> Grandma's on hold for the moment - new partner in rotation, SUPER HOT




This mildly worries me; as in I was hoping to have a significantly lowered libido in 20 yrs so I could persue other things.


----------



## Fuzzypeach

Still horny after all these years.


----------



## Omightydarkone

What love life? I'm in love with a chick who only pays me any kind of attention when I offer to shove blow up her nose. I've held her while she cried about not having her son being addicted to coke and not going anywhere with her life. So what love life. Love is a sham. When it comes to the relationship one loves the other tolerates and uses.


----------



## Coywolf

Omightydarkone said:


> What love life? I'm in love with a chick who only pays me any kind of attention when I offer to shove blow up her nose. I've held her while she cried about not having her son being addicted to coke and not going anywhere with her life. So what love life. Love is a sham. When it comes to the relationship one loves the other tolerates and uses.



I mean, I get where you are coming from because I have been SERIOUSLY hurt before, ignored by people I have loved unconditionally, and been wronged so incredibly bad, it's going to fuck me for the rest of my life...

...but I think you're generalizing. It took me a long time to develop the skills to seek out people who are genuinely loving. But after I knew what I was looking for, being honest with myself, and knowing that decisions I made can severely affect other's lives, I feel I can find the relationship I'm looking for...be it that it may take a while, and perhaps a few relationships along the way.

I had a girl that I was infatuated with tell me once, 'you dont know what you want'. That stuck with me, I was pissed at first, but realized she was right...and I've tried really hard since then to get to know myself, and what I want.

I've felt 'alone' for a long time...but I wasent. It just takes the realization that you are the decider of your own life to give you a kick in the ass, and upon that realization, others will start to take notice. 

Just wish I would have figured that out sooner 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MFB

Coywolf said:


> It took me a long time to develop the skills to seek out people who are genuinely loving.


This! If a partner acts in a way that is reckless with your heart and shows their true colors, pay attention and act accordingly. I know a lot of people that are in relationships that are not good for them soley because they dont want to be alone.


----------



## AG Golda

jug said:


> everyone on sex and relationships for the most part seems jaded and cynical... give me some positivity please??


That's true! I don't have a story for you, and I'm really new to the site, but I'm also a hopeless romantic lol. I'm not as naive as I sound, I've got a ton of heartache under my belt but I know there's a ton of people out there and there's gotta be long lasting romantic connections somewhere! I heard some cool stories on Reddit about people meeting at shelters etc and travelling together from then on! One user said she met her husband through reddit lol. If that can happen, I'll keep trying and hopefully eventually have a positive story one of my own.


----------

